# Anyone in or near Wilmington, NC?



## Steph9680 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi!,

I just joined here and wanted to see if anyone here was in or near Wilmington, NC. It would be great to get with other people to talk to and get to know who understand, etc. Of course, I have not been able to make any close friends in years. People always brush me off or don't give me a chance, thinking I am stuck up or something because I am so quiet. If they only knew  Anyways, let me know!


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm in Myrtle Beach. Only about an hour away from Wilmington, give or take.


----------



## jme (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi.
I'm in the Wilmington area, just moved here about 6 months ago. Have you been here long? I haven't made any friends either, shocker. Hmm I don't know what else to say, just saw your post when I was looking up SA info in the Wilmington area and thought I'd bite the bullet and say hi.


----------



## MissChocolateMilkshake (Jul 25, 2004)

Wow this my first time meeting people from my area. I am also from Wilmington, NC, Been here all my life really.


----------



## somedayguy (Mar 17, 2010)

HERE! Oh, guess I'm late for this one :um


----------



## SliverWizard (Apr 18, 2004)

i make trips to wilmington fairly often now


----------



## Kittycatt (Dec 7, 2012)

Ohai even later post, I live in Wilmy for college


----------



## willb (Oct 31, 2013)

*new at this*

hi there. I understand what your going through and its refreshing to know that there are other people that understand


----------

